# Another way to induce vomiting



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back from a dash over the hills to the vet after Sophy stole a potentially dangerous quantity of dark chocolate biscuits at my neighbour's house... For some reason hydrogen peroxide is not widely known or used in the UK, but he told me that back before they had the safe and rapid (and often expensive!) drugs they use these days they would pop a crystal of washing soda (NOT caustic soda) down the dog's throat, and it worked within minutes. Now washing soda is something I do have in the kitchen - and it is easy to transport, and does not expire the way hydrogen peroxide does. I would still phone the vet before inducing vomiting, but it is comforting to know that I now have a solution when, as usually seems to happen, it is 10pm on a holiday weekend and the dogs find something they shouldn't!

(PS He dosed both dogs just in case Poppy had eaten some too - she hadn't - and only charged me the consultation fee - nothing for the drugs!)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good grief, what a worrying thing to happen!:shocked: Glad Sophy and Poppy are okay. The suggested remedy reminds me of the expression, "wash your mouth out with soap," said humorously when someone has used a rude or offensive word. Certainly nothing funny about your dog(s) eating that chocolate though! The things our darling furry angels can do to worry us just boggles the mind.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chemically exactly what is washing soda? I don't have it here. I always keep peroxide, but do like the idea that there is an alternative that you don't have to worry about freshness with.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yup, my friends who have a Catahoula use that a lot on their dog as he seems to get into a lot of stuff he shouldn't.

Rick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More info here: Sodium carbonate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the UK it is usually found with washing powders and other laundry stuff. I use it to make my own laundry washing gloop, combined with Borax replacement, soap, and lots of water.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. It seems so unfair that chocolate is bad for dogs. They love it so and have no idea that they are poisoning themselves by eating it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Theo'sMom said:


> Thanks for the tip. It seems so unfair that chocolate is bad for dogs. They love it so and have no idea that they are poisoning themselves by eating it.


It's the one thing that gives me pause about ever coming back as a dog. I am a total chocoholic! I always have washing soda in the house, so maybe my potential owner would too? :biggrin:


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's the one thing that gives me pause about ever coming back as a dog. I am a total chocoholic! I always have washing soda in the house, so maybe my potential owner would too? :biggrin:


Yikes, I never thought about that! No chocolate!

But does that mean you would otherwise want to come back as a dog? I'm hoping that I've completed my animal rotations, but ya nevah know.


----------



## Fozzy Bear (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes I just recently read about the hydrogen peroxide use for this also, which I didn't know and before I could pat myself on the back for having big bottles of it around, the next sentence talked about the even lesser known fact of how relatively short it's shelf life is! At least it's super cheap though, so going to start picking a bottle up every few months or so when I'm at Walmart, hope the pups are fine now too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Two weeks on, and I had occasion to try the washing soda today - unfortunately either they were too small, too weak, or Sophy is immune, as they had no effect whatsoever! 

We were just finishing our walk this afternoon when Sophy stopped to sniff - I was watching an approaching bicycle so it took me a few moments to realise she was eating something, call her, then go and get her. Just as well I checked, as someone had crumbled great chunks of fruit cake all along the verge! I picked up as much as I could see and binned it, came home, tried the washing soda trick without any effect (she seemed to think it was a new kind of treat), so off over the hills to the vet again. It took two jabs this time, but she threw up a terrifying quantity of raisins and sultanas. And it was the same vet as a fortnight ago - he suggested I watch her particularly carefully on Wednesdays in future!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh darn it! I was hoping you were going to say it worked a treat!!

I always have it in as I use it for cleaning the fridge...

It's funny how having a dog makes you more aware of what you throw out for the birds - we have an old lady that walks her Yorkie through our surgery grounds (she picks up so I don't mind) and the other day I was throwing some old Christmas cake out for the birds... then stopped and thought... then made sure it was in the bushes where the dog couldn't get it!

Hope there is no problem with Sophy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think perhaps my crystals were too small - I found an article online that says a piece the size of a walnut for a large dog, scaled down for smaller dogs. The stuff I buy is powdered, so it looks like it is time to go back to childhood chemistry experiments and grow large crystals.

Anyway, the vet was very kind and this time only charged me for the drugs, and not the consultation! I think he is on a crusade to persuade people to bring their dogs in immediately, and not wait until it may be too late.

Sophy is fine - ate her supper and is now snoozing. I vetoed bouncy games on the grounds that if she was not feeling a little fragile then she should be, and I certainly am!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

How much peroxide would you give a mini, say of 15 pounds? Haven't had it happen (yet) but good to know in case it does.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

SusanG said:


> How much peroxide would you give a mini, say of 15 pounds? Haven't had it happen (yet) but good to know in case it does.


I am not basing this on anything other than scaling down for Lily but I would start with a teaspoon or thereabouts. It will work quickly, so if nothing happens give more. I hope you never need it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

SusanG said:


> How much peroxide would you give a mini, say of 15 pounds? Haven't had it happen (yet) but good to know in case it does.


3% hydrogen peroxide, one teaspoon (five milliliters, or cc's) for every 10 pounds of body weight. (Per Dr. Karen Becker, DVM) Be certain to use fresh, 3% hydrogen peroxide-–not the stronger, concentrated peroxide found in hair color. Walk the dog around a little bit, they usually vomit within 15 minutes. If not, you can give a second dose. But if that doesn't work, Dr. Becker suggests you call your vet. They can administer apomorphine to induce vomiting. How to Induce Pet Vomiting, in Case They Sample a Poison

Helpful info here about *how,** when* and *when not* to induce vomiting.
When to Induce Vomiting in Pets - YouTube


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So far I have been so fortunate with Luce!! I don't know why but she doesn't eat anything she shouldn't - Maybe the exception is bunny poo, but not real sure about it LOL.

As I was saying, she doesn't go after clean or dirty clothes, doesn't chew on wires (and there are plenty of those!), didn't even chew on his oxygen hose - she would lay on it and chew a bone or toy! Even when Glenn dropped his pills she didn't go after them!!!!! I would get to mad and frustrated with him, there would be one on the floor when I got home from work and he didn't realize it!! YIKES!!!!! 

Of course I don't leave all kinds of stuff to tempt her, I watch her when we go for a walk etc.

One thing she does like is soft paper - tissues, paper napkins and paper towels, she would eat them and it would come out the other end.

I will get some hydrogen peroxide the next time I go to the store - just in case.

Speaking of chocolate - LOVE IT!!!! I am also a pastry chef so I usually have access to lots of it !


----------

